# Painting an acrylic plastic bathroom sink



## Mark8076 (Oct 18, 2007)

The one-piece sink/wall unit on my boat is a shiny smooth plastic. I'm assuming acrylic plastic. Is there a primer/ paint combo that will adhere without scatching off?


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Sand all surface to be coated with 80 grit w/d paper wipe clean with denatured alcohal apply 2-3 coats of pro-line 4601 high gloss epoxy or pro thane 4800.there are lots of similar products out there that will work just fine.look @ bathtub refinishing products ask for samples ,they will give you more than enough products to do a sink/vanity for free.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

ibsocal said:


> Sand all surface to be coated with 80 grit w/d paper


80 grit, seriously? Isn't that a little coarse? I would think that it would leave scratches that would show through the finish, or does it go on so heavily that it is a non issue?


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I would use this...

ETCH-I-M

TILE Doc


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Not at all to coarse.you want a good anchor profile for the best adhesion possible,i should have said lite sand be careful not to scratch the surface that it leaves deep scratches.newbies could use a finer grit say 100-120 but yes i only use 80 and my coatings and skills leave a beautiful long lasting surface and shine:yawn: .


----------



## MontyTalisca (Jun 15, 2017)

Acrylic sinks are long-wearing bathroom and kitchen materials that can start to look a little dingy, faded or outdated long before they are ready to be removed. To give your bathroom or kitchen sink a quick facelift, apply paint to refinish the surface and make it look new again. This is an especially great option for homeowners looking for a quick update before showing or selling the home, as it is non-invasive and requires no plumbing change-outs.
1 :Clean the sink thoroughly. Use a strong cleaner meant to cut through grease, soap scum and mildew. Clean every inch of the sink to ensure that nothing is left behind to interfere with the paint job. Rinse the sink well and dry thoroughly.
2 : Rough up the surface of the sink with a palm sander and sandpaper. The palm sander vibrates slightly, which will help to rough up the acrylic without making any deep scratches in its surface. Rinse away any loose particles and dry the sink completely.
3 : Tape off the the sink's drain, edge and any faucets that come in contact with its surface to protect them from the paint.
4 : Apply EP-Acrylic paint to the sink with a paint brush. This special paint will bond with the original acrylic of the sink to provide a smooth, glossy surface. Apply at least two coats, letting the paint dry thoroughly in between. Let the paint cure for 24 to 48 hours before using your new sink.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd have to see this for myself. I've never seen anything that held up as well as people expected it to.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

MontyTalisca said:


> Acrylic sinks are long-wearing bathroom and kitchen materials that can start to look a little dingy, faded or outdated long before they are ready to be removed. To give your bathroom or kitchen sink a quick facelift, apply paint to refinish the surface and make it look new again. This is an especially great option for homeowners looking for a quick update before showing or selling the home, as it is non-invasive and requires no plumbing change-outs.
> 1 :Clean the sink thoroughly. Use a strong cleaner meant to cut through grease, soap scum and mildew. Clean every inch of the sink to ensure that nothing is left behind to interfere with the paint job. Rinse the sink well and dry thoroughly.
> 2 : Rough up the surface of the sink with a palm sander and sandpaper. The palm sander vibrates slightly, which will help to rough up the acrylic without making any deep scratches in its surface. Rinse away any loose particles and dry the sink completely.
> 3 : Tape off the the sink's drain, edge and any faucets that come in contact with its surface to protect them from the paint.
> 4 : Apply EP-Acrylic paint to the sink with a paint brush. This special paint will bond with the original acrylic of the sink to provide a smooth, glossy surface. Apply at least two coats, letting the paint dry thoroughly in between. Let the paint cure for 24 to 48 hours before using your new sink.


Link for EP-Acrylic, and your saying you can brush this on and it won't look like 5hit?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Also who dredges up a 10 year old thread?:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The Mods must be sleeping.. :angel: No link dropping for you! 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Short of budget restrictions, best practices would suggest replacing a new sink, tub, or tiles, rather than painting over them.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

PM200. Done. Lunch anyone?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Also who dredges up a 10 year old thread?:vs_no_no_no:


someone who is trying to sell something.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PACman said:


> someone who is trying to sell something.




He picked a heck of a place to try to sell some brush-on sink paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

To spruce up a house (with an outhouse), check out what's new at Privy Paints of Appalachia. Also, see our ad on HGsatelliteTV or the entire color palette at privypaints.com.

You will be the envy of all your neighbors in the hills and hollers where you call home. Celebrity endorsers (both living and dead include, but not limited to) Popcorn Sutton, John Denver, Flatt and Scruggs, Loretta Lynn, PACman (of Paint Talk) and that guy on the Moonshiners show. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

